# Are EV200 Contactor coil leads polarized



## DC Braveheart (Oct 12, 2008)

Nevermind - it's right there in front of my eyes ... on the side view it says "BLACK = - COIL, RED = + COIL".

Oh well ...hope this helps someone else


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah, normally the coil isn't polarized, but these contactors have an economizer with some circuitry inside, so they need to be hooked up Black to com and red to +12V.


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

frodus said:


> Yeah, normally the coil isn't polarized, but these contactors have an economizer with some circuitry inside, so they need to be hooked up Black to com and red to +12V.


Just a side note of caution on the economizer in these contactors. 

We have had a couple of cases where there is need of a capacitor or isolator on the 12 volt+ circuit. It seems there is a pulsed signal feedback generated in the econimizer that can interfere with other devices.

If you are getting weird performance of an electronic device on the same buss try a DC to DC isolator or a capacitor. We found it by disconnecting each device on the 12 volt circuit until the problem stopped.

Jim


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

MOV's (metal oxide varistor) are often used also for suppressing coil transients.


----------



## DC Braveheart (Oct 12, 2008)

Jimdear2 said:


> Just a side note of caution on the economizer in these contactors.
> 
> We have had a couple of cases where there is need of a capacitor or isolator on the 12 volt+ circuit. It seems there is a pulsed signal feedback generated in the econimizer that can interfere with other devices.
> 
> ...


Thanks - I'll be on the lookout for that. Exactly how did you hook up the capacitor (I assume in series on the +12V lead) and what size did you use?

Regards


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

DC Braveheart said:


> Thanks - I'll be on the lookout for that. Exactly how did you hook up the capacitor (I assume in series on the +12V lead) and what size did you use?
> 
> Regards


Bravehart
The capacitor goes across the 12 volt+ and 12 volt- In parallel, put it as close to the contactor as you can. I think we used a 100 volt 33 uf cap but I can't be sure. Could one of the electronic savy people chime in here. 

I got the capacitor out of one of those Radio Shack assortment bags, It was the biggest and highest rated in the bag. 

The tractor it is installed in is buried under a foot of snow so I can't go look.

Jim


----------



## DC Braveheart (Oct 12, 2008)

Jimdear2 said:


> Bravehart
> The capacitor goes across the 12 volt+ and 12 volt- In parallel, put it as close to the contactor as you can. I think we used a 100 volt 33 uf cap but I can't be sure. Could one of the electronic savy people chime in here.
> 
> I got the capacitor out of one of those Radio Shack assortment bags, It was the biggest and highest rated in the bag.
> ...


Thanks Jim - I'll see what happens once I've got everything put together and if anything is acting up try this.

Regards


----------

